# mineralize soil (wet/dry) (link)



## wicked1 (Aug 8, 2006)

I posted a question in the substrate forum. Im setting up a natural tank w/ soil from my yard, and have a question about mineralization.
Could you take a look at it. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...29667-mineralize-soil-wet-dry.html#post218240

Thanks


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

There's no need to wet and dry the soil before using it. That's the first I've heard of it. 

Also, one of the commercial high tech substrates (can't remember if it's flourite or something else) shouldn't be used with soil because of iron toxicity issues.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I looked at your website.

I have never heard of the wet-dry stuff. Someone/somewhere has thrown in a new monkey wrench to confuse hobbyists!  

My suggestions: Since you've never used this soil before, I would do a quick bottle test first. Just add soil plus gravel plus water like you're going to set up a tank. Let bottle sit overnight. You'll learn how to handle soil to decrease turbidity and be able to spot any turbidity problems.

I would not use fluorite- totally unnecessary if you're using soil. And it may cause turbidity.

I would not make the gravel layer "a few inches". That makes the soil more anaerobic. I recommend no more than one inch of gravel on top of soil.


----------



## wicked1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. I didn't think the info I read about wetting and drying soil made much sense. I did sort of wash it for a few days in a bucket. I filled the bucket and stirred it around to make mud, let it settle, drained and repeated a few times. It is drying now, for ease of setting up the new aquarium.
I started a jar test yesterday morning. It still looks clear!
I have flourite in my existing tank. Its about 4 years old. I think I'll mix my existing flourite w/ new plain aquarium gravel for the gravel cap in the new aquarium. Oh, and its full of MTS's, so they should keep things nice and aerated for me.


One more question. 
I've been reading a lot about peat substrate, too. I do have a bail of peat sitting around. Would it help/hurt to add that in w/ the soil? 


This new tank is a bit of an experiment. It is a 210 gallon. I am going to have only one side planted. One side will have the soil under the gravel. It will have the brighter lights. The other side will be mostly driftwood and rocks and caves and such.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

wicked1 said:


> I started a jar test yesterday morning. It still looks clear!
> 
> I have flourite in my existing tank. Its about 4 years old. I think I'll mix my existing flourite w/ new plain aquarium gravel for the gravel cap in the new aquarium. Oh, and its full of MTS's, so they should keep things nice and aerated for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## wicked1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks again!

I spent the day today reinforcing my floor, and will start setting up the tank this weekend.


----------



## Matt S. (Nov 3, 2005)

DataGuru said:


> There's no need to wet and dry the soil before using it. That's the first I've heard of it.
> 
> .....QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Some soils are a real pain. The soil I used for my 125 took a month to settle down in terms of ammonia and nitrIte. It bubbled gasses in quanties for ages. The other soil I've used works great and the tank is instantly cycled. It probably is a function of how much organics are in the soil. Diana has a nice chapter in her book on what happens in newly submerged soils over time.

Definitely wouldn't want to boil it. You want those bacteria alive and well. part of the ecosystem.


----------

